# New to BOINC - [email protected] team?



## LiLChris

Yup, here is our team link.
http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/team_...?teamid=140408


----------



## The_Punisher

Great thanks, I clicked join team. Anything else I need to get started?


----------



## LiLChris

Yup buy a few more GPUs and make a crunching farm.









Oh and sign up to our monthly BOINC event - http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-feb-19th.html


----------



## gamer11200

Download the BOINC software on each computer you will be running on: http://boinc.berkeley.edu/
Since you have joined team Overclock.net, you can participate in our monthly BOINC-a-thon (BOINCers Gone Bonkers 4). There's cash money to be won!
Another thing you can do is spread the word to the classmates that you think may be interested in it, as well as friends/family that may be interested. BOINC is more than just [email protected] There is a wide variety of projects that I believe could reach the interest of anyone interested in mathematics, computers, and the sciences.


----------



## DarkRyder

lol. just process as much as you can. and keep the running as much as you can. for me longevity is the key.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Punisher;12323570*
> Great thanks, I clicked join team. Anything else I need to get started?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LiLChris;12324086*
> Yup buy a few more GPUs and make a crunching farm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and sign up to our monthly BOINC event - http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-boinc-team/925748-boincers-gone-bonkers-4-feb-19th.html


Definitely sign up for that... and stick the advertising link in your sig


----------



## un-nefer

Chris, as founding member of our seti team, can you try and gain access to the lunatics forum and get the latest ati gpu beta files so we can start BOINCing seti on our ati cards?

I've tried the various ati gpu apps they have posted in the general access area, but none of them get new workunits?


----------



## LiLChris

Says your the founder of the team.








I never posted in that forum I doubt they would let me in.


----------



## DarkRyder

i've tried it before and its iffie if they work. currently [email protected] beta is testing out files for ati cards that allow them to co-work an astropulse workunit with the cpu.


----------



## DarkRyder

founder of our seti team eh? i dont even see you in the list.


----------



## ibew112

maybe your professor needs to hear about [email protected] they are 3d mapping the universe, for when we actually travel the darn thing !


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Says your the founder of the team.










Me? bahaha. I just checked the member list and you were member 1, so you must be founder? I only just joined the ocn seti team lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


I never posted in that forum I doubt they would let me in.


ah ok np. I thought you might have already been a registered member over there. I suspect the problem with the ati seti app is that their mb servers are down so no mb workunits are being sent out.

I'll just keep seti enabled and hopefully it'll start getting some workunits soon - I'm very keen to see how the ati gpu's go for credit running the newer r177 ati app compared to [email protected]'s gpu credits per day


----------



## LiLChris

I never even crunched seti.


----------



## gamer11200

http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/team_...?teamid=140408

Founder is literally "Overclock.net" whomever that is (from the management here)...


----------



## DarkRyder

OCN is the ship, I'm just her captain.







I've been searching for aliens for 12 years now, since they started back in 99'.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

are you all still a seti at home team. I want to join but it does not give me option. Been crunching for seti for ahwile anyways. Let me know.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;12783955*
> are you all still a seti at home team. I want to join but it does not give me option. Been crunching for seti for ahwile anyways. Let me know.


We are a team in every BOINC project.

Login user your [email protected] credentials here: http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/login_form.php?next_url=/home.php

After you have logged, go here and you should be able to join our team: http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/team_display.php?teamid=140408


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Trying to figure out how to crunch seti on my 6950s but cant I know they support it now dont they? Can you point me to a how too?


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;12786694*
> Trying to figure out how to crunch seti on my 6950s but cant I know they support it now dont they? Can you point me to a how too?


Currently [email protected] does not have support for ATi/AMD graphics. Only CPUs and Nvidia GPUs supporting CUDA.

You can crunch with 4 projects on the red cards: Collatz Conjecture, [email protected], [email protected] and Primegrid.

More info on those projects can be found here: http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-boinc-team/767754-guide-listing-projects-specific-hardware-multicore.html


----------



## The_Punisher

So [email protected] has "Millionaires" which are considered a big thing, is it the same for BOINC? I have about 4500 credits right now lol.


----------



## DarkRyder

http://boincstats.com/stats/boinc_us...3868be841e9182

here's our team list, check it out.


----------



## scvette

Hello OCN Boinc crew,
I just started up a couple systems this week with Boinc running the seti project and brought them over to this team. Looks like a pretty active team.

Being new to this, I have a question for someone who may know how much my fermi gtx 580s should be loaded. I run evga precision and watch load and temps and see the 3x 580s run about 50% with small regular spikes to the 90%+ range. Is this correct or should they get more useage?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## DarkRyder

90-97% is more than reasonable. since they require some cpu usage to keep them occupied.


----------



## un-nefer

For me, I've found that each GPU will use approx 27% CPU usage - and to allow the GPUs to work correctly and at max performance, you need to make sure they each have approx 27% CPU available to them.

ie. For my 2x GPUs to crunch at 90-95%, I need to have ~55% CPU available - if I have something else taking up CPU usage and there is not ~55% CPU available, my GPUs will run well below 90%.

If I have a CPU workunit running and then run seti on my GPUs at the same time, GPU usage will sit at 100% and GPU usage will only hit approx 60%.

So basically, if you want your GPU to work at their max, make sure each GPU has at least 27% CPU usage available.


----------



## The_Punisher

Why are there no BOINC forum teams like there are [email protected] teams?


----------



## The Llama

Quote:



Originally Posted by *un-nefer*


For me, I've found that each GPU will use approx 27% CPU usage - and to allow the GPUs to work correctly and at max performance, you need to make sure they each have approx 27% CPU available to them.

ie. For my 2x GPUs to crunch at 90-95%, I need to have ~55% CPU available - if I have something else taking up CPU usage and there is not ~55% CPU available, my GPUs will run well below 90%.

If I have a CPU workunit running and then run seti on my GPUs at the same time, GPU usage will sit at 100% and GPU usage will only hit approx 60%.

So basically, if you want your GPU to work at their max, make sure each GPU has at least 27% CPU usage available.


Is this info specifically for seti? Or do you find that with all of your projects?


----------



## deegon

the new internet browsers mess with the GPUs too, they don't take much away but it does depend on what u are opening in them


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Llama;13271615*
> Is this info specifically for seti? Or do you find that with all of your projects?


thats just seti and sometimes its application dependant. some newer version of application releases on different projects have reduced the cpu usage to little if any. then there are some projects like einstein that will take turns it seems like to me between the gpu and cpu to complete a single work unit.


----------



## ibew112

I would say billionares are a big thing in boinc, alot of crunchers make a million a day or every couple days with single machines

welcome


----------



## burninator

Just joined the team! Let the search for aliens begin!


----------



## tictoc

Welcome to the team @burninator


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burninator*
> 
> Just joined the team! Let the search for aliens begin!


Welcome aboard!

BOINC till you drop!


----------

